# not Aquarium,still DIY.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i know this is not for the tank,however i figure
it;s still DIY though. 
this is what i did today,i still need to get tile grout,then i will be able to cover the grout with PVA and sand.
polystirene(sp:roll for the big cave,two bits at 24inches long 2in thick.








next i began to carve out the shapes i wanted,in the top and bottom.
when put together to hold them in place is de-headed matchsticks.








the bits left over from carving were stuck to the shell of the cave with
PVA glue and de-headed matchsticks.








once the big cave was done,well i figure i would do a couple more now i got the hang and a little confidence.








































all i need now is the grout and sand.
so i'll update again when i'm onto the second half of my little project.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

What is it for exactly?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

caves for leopard geckos.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

looks sick i used to have leopards and fat-tails.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

dallops_of_polyps said:


> looks sick .


is that good or bad :dunno:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Great idea Lainey - looking forward to seeing how it looks when finished :thumbsup:


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

willow said:


> is that good or bad :dunno:


Its a good thing . Good luck with it its looking great  If i tried that though id probably lose a finger XD


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i must say,it is a little tricky,and i had to gauge carefully,
well i've taken some more pictures,i hope that in the vivarium
setting they will look better,sitting on the side board they
look rather strange,and i wonder if they will be of any use at all.
here they are.  :lol:
getting ready for the PVA and sand








glue applied to the top and bottom of the cave.








put together and glued some moss around the shape.








this is the top half to the largest cave,all finished,just drying.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

That looks like a messy job, I don't envy you having to clear up after it :rofl:

Looking good though, it's always a nice feeling to take the time making things rather than buy them from a shop.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i was quite surprised that there was only a little mess on the floor,
it was mainly sand,it gets everywhere lol.
surprised as well at how heavy they are too. :-D


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent Job Lainey. Well done. They look fantastic. You should be proud, and I mean that sincerely. Keep up the creativity and imagination.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you ,it's really nice of you to say that.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Very clever & artistic of you. The leos are going to love it!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you kindley. 
i really hope that they do,i will at some stage build more
of a different shape,and in the near future i am possibly going
to get a Bearded dragon,however that's not for a little while,
as i have much reading to do,and buy the correct equipment.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, those look awesome! I can't wait to see them in the terrarium.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you. 
i may have a go at putting one in this weekend,i know that
by then they will definatly be dry,i'm surprised at how heavy they
are.


----------

